# Homemade Skid Steer Blade and QA specs



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I really want to make my own skid steer plow and add the features that I want. I have a few questions however:

What is the best way to go with down pressure? I want to make the plow semi rigid like on a spring or coil over strut... Or just make it hang on a chain? Ideas?

And for all you guys with skid steer plows two things... What are the specs for the skid QA plate. I rent my skid steer every year and do not have the bucket yet to measure. 

The other question is I am getting a good condition Curtis 8' plow that I am going to break down and clean and repaint but I was thinking about putting removable sides to make it a box blade as well... Ideas, Comments?

I just want to hear what works well from everyone that uses them. I have done many projects like this before so that doesn't scare me. I also have read about the relief valves and pressure reducers and Yes they will be included!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i would just buy the premade plate that you weld on the back of a bucket to start with I got one for $105 and its a lot easier than trying to build that part

the weight of the plow should be enough i dont think you need a coil spring but i am not sure what you had in mind

i just set up a plow for my skiddy and made it optional chain lift or it can be pinned solid so i can use it whochever works better for the situation

heres a link there a few pics

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68256


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Crete, great job. That looks very strong and should work good. I'm going to be building a box blade out of a used 8' western (sometime)

The chain and pin option is nice. I always thought that they were only direct connected, there by not having any "float" and using the float feature of the skid steer.


Good Luck, grisi. I'm sure those pics helped.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a thread I started last year and lots of guys helped out

check it out. I used a bar instead of a chain for down pressure, cause I need to be able to scrap back at docks, and its nice for any hard pack anywhere

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49308&highlight=fab+blade&page=3


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

That will help greatly! I am getting the old blade this week and I will keep you up todate with the construction and I think I am going to draw it all out in CAD and I will put them on here if anyone has a use for them..

I know I need two parts.. the relief valve and the cushion cross-over... Part numbers or where to get them anyone?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grisi24;633300 said:


> I know I need two parts.. the relief valve and the cushion cross-over... Part numbers or where to get them anyone?


should be one piece and try Force America


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A freind of mine riged an old 9' Fisher blade on his JD 240. And for down preasure I would just push it down by picking the front tires off the ground a little.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mercer_me;633385 said:


> A freind of mine riged an old 9' Fisher blade on his JD 240. And for down preasure I would just push it down by picking the front tires off the ground a little.


its a little more complicated than that


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea just a tad.... Well I ordered the plate this am and now i am in search of the electric control block or the two cylinders... http://www.baumhydraulics.com/files/catalog/sec-h.pdf Page H11


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what do you need an electric control block for


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

The skid steer only has one aux in and out not two.. So I am going to use the BOSS to control the cylinders. Then have a SPDT switch to toggle the blade left and right... Should work well!

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ccp51/item--RELIEF-CROSS-OVER-ASSY-STB-SKDSTR--VHD06230.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

you only need one pair

you shouldnt need any switches just to run a 2 way plow


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grisi24;635541 said:


> The skid steer only has one aux in and out not two.. So I am going to use the BOSS to control the cylinders. Then have a SPDT switch to toggle the blade left and right... Should work well!
> 
> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ccp51/item--RELIEF-CROSS-OVER-ASSY-STB-SKDSTR--VHD06230.html


that valve should be perfect


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Can I just hook each cylinder to each connection on the skid... I thought I could at first but then I have seen Boss and others using a control box


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grisi24;635549 said:


> Can I just hook each cylinder to each connection on the skid... I thought I could at first but then I have seen Boss and others using a control box


yes but then you wont have any protection if you hit something some guys on here say you dont need it but for a $150 it is well worth it

the valve in your link is where the 2 hoses will go to


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is the valve I found... Might be a good find!

and here is the link where I found it online...

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ccp51/item--RELIEF-CROSS-OVER-ASSY-STB-SKDSTR--VHD06230.html


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I take it the orifices are there to reduce flow?


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

What does this look like to you...
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pts/917818459.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grisi24;635566 said:


> I take it the orifices are there to reduce flow?


yes sir


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grisi24;635595 said:


> What does this look like to you...
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pts/917818459.html


that should be a good start


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

THEY ARE ON BACKORDER... Time to call other dealer!! They were not even going to call me!


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Just ordered the QA plate

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ATTACHMENT-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Great price shipping sucks but overall decent price for a solid plate


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My set up


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks good Stroke! That is something like I want.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I built that for under $500 easy and it took about 4 hours including painting.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

I used to import snow removal attachments from Sweden to the USA. One of the things that we did to Americanize the plows was to put a compression spring between the mounting plate and the plow. It provided some float and give but when you tilt the plate forward it would provide additional down pressure.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Do you have a picture Wain?? That sounds like a good idea..

I am going to pick the plow up soon and I will get pictures up soon!


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are images from the new plow!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nice find


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

So the question is... What type of people is it... to find a new cutting edge?

I was going to sand blast it but it is still in good shape! The cylinders even work and the two hoses are still good. I can not wait till the other parts arrive!

I am in the process of drawing the steel parts I need made.. Two brackets I want to fab out of 5/16 Steel... 4 - 1/2 in holes and 1 - 1 in hole.. I just don't have a plasma cutter or other device to make a clean cut on the edges... I do have a set of torches but I want a cleaner cut. Any one want to make a few bucks and make two for me...? Drawings to come


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Grisi24;637067 said:


> So the question is... What type of people is it... to find a new cutting edge?
> 
> I was going to sand blast it but it is still in good shape! The cylinders even work and the two hoses are still good. I can not wait till the other parts arrive!
> 
> I am in the process of drawing the steel parts I need made.. Two brackets I want to fab out of 5/16 Steel... 4 - 1/2 in holes and 1 - 1 in hole.. I just don't have a plasma cutter or other device to make a clean cut on the edges... I do have a set of torches but I want a cleaner cut. Any one want to make a few bucks and make two for me...? Drawings to come


Did you mean what kind of PLOW not PEOPLE? Your pic. shows it's a Diamond.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Really need to get around to doing this too someday


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Grisi24;636715 said:


> Do you have a picture Wain?? That sounds like a good idea..
> 
> I am going to pick the plow up soon and I will get pictures up soon!


No, the company was sold several years ago to a Norwegian company and they discontinued marketing that series of plow. If you can find some literature of the Snow Wolf Pro Series, it would be very similar.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

So this is the part I need made out of 5/16" Steel.. I just dont have the technology to cut the steel nicely...


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Grisi24,

How is the plow project coming? Did you find a way to cut our plates that you needed?

Let us know.

Kipp


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I have the QA Plate from ebay. I looks great and I had my friends dad, that works for a boiler maker, make the parts! I will have everything together for tomorrow to start building the QA frame. I will also have the skid steer delivered tomorrow so I can work on the hydraulics.

It is all coming together nicely!

Thanks for your help everyone!

Oh by the way we have had about a foot or a little bit for since monday!


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

It is done!!! But I dont know how to upload a video so here is the link..


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

................


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are some images!!


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Grisi24,

looks good !. I wish we had snow:crying:

I am doing that same with my Bobcat S130. Welder guy that I use is very busy, hopefully he gets it done b4 first snow.

Good luck with it

Kipp


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

The hoses are not hooked up yet in the pictures however they are now and working GREAT!!


----------

